# 2006 manual



## a9blue (Nov 12, 2008)

does anyone have a copy of the manual they can pass on to me?


----------



## Lotus1970 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi a9Blue

You can find them on the net.

We just purchase a 2005 X-Trail SE and had a friend download it from the internet for something like $10.00 Cnd

There are service Manuel and Owners manual available.

Mario
Gatineau Qc


----------



## Drukie (Oct 21, 2008)

*available via torrent*

Hi

There is a T30 service manual available via torrent. If you are familiar with downloading via torrent it should be easy to find. However, I'm not sure whether it includes all engine types. 

Regards


----------



## Snork (Apr 23, 2007)

I bought a cd manual off of ebay for $6.00. It has every thing in it


----------



## partfinder4204 (Dec 9, 2006)

torrent is what


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi a9blue,

I have one copy of Nissan X-Trail 2006 - Owner manuel in PDF format. If you want i send it to you, just send me a private message for give me your E-mail and i will send you soon !!!

Cheer,

Jonathan :waving:


----------



## partfinder4204 (Dec 9, 2006)

email address 

[email protected]


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Pathfinder4204,

I had send you your manual and other X-Trail goodies ... Check your Hotmail Inbox !!!

Cheer !!! 

Jonathan


----------

